# The deed is done--surgery over!



## havehope (Sep 26, 2010)

Had the TT on Thursday. All of your kind thoughts and prayers must have worked, because the doctor told me the nodule was very small--about 1 cm.--and he does not think the cancer was in my lymph nodes. He said he thinks we caught it very early. You may recall I waited a month for this doctor and I am so glad I did!

My throat is sore but I came home from the hospital today and all in all feel pretty good. They kept me in the hospital two nights to monitor my calcium levels but so far, so good.

Thanks for all of your encouragement and support as I go through this journey. I am awaiting the pathology report next week and hope I have much to be thankful for!

So glad it's over.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

This is wonderful to hear! I am so glad that everything is going good for you. I will continue to think about you and pray for you that you get a good report and that you will continue to heal and feel good!

Take care and get plenty of rest so that you body can recover and heal!

Sending HUGS, Thoughts and Prayers to you!

Kay


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Everything sounds good. Now that it is behind you, you will start the mental and physical healing. Find some time to pamper yourself - you deserve it all.

Speedy recovery!


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

havehope,
Thats great to have it over and done with. Im 3weeks post .T.T with lymph gland and some nerve spread waiting RAI. Make sure you get lots of rest, i was surprised how exhausted i felt, and still do. I find that i have to have a nap in the afternoon and if your specialist gave you a nerve block during surgery, that takes about a 10 days for the numbness to go. I'm finding i now can feel more tightness in my neck, but i did have a big neck disection. So glad that it all went well. xx


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

So glad everything went well for you! Prayers for a speedy recovery and that your pathology report comes back all clear!

*Hugs*


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

This is all good news! rest and lots of ice!

Sending you healing light!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

havehope said:


> Had the TT on Thursday. All of your kind thoughts and prayers must have worked, because the doctor told me the nodule was very small--about 1 cm.--and he does not think the cancer was in my lymph nodes. He said he thinks we caught it very early. You may recall I waited a month for this doctor and I am so glad I did!
> 
> My throat is sore but I came home from the hospital today and all in all feel pretty good. They kept me in the hospital two nights to monitor my calcium levels but so far, so good.
> 
> ...


It is so truly wonderful to hear from you and now you can put this all behind you!! You will be on the "healing pathway" now.

Hopefully that path report comes back just as the surgeon has said and please do let us know.


----------

